# pkgng: replacement for "portsnap -I cron update && pkg_version -vIL="



## pphalen (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

I switched yesterday to pkgng, using the portmaster version of the directions in UPDATING. I've always had
`# portsnap -I cron update && pkg_version -vIL=`
in cron to email me with needed updates, but of course that is broken now. What is the proper replacement for it?

Thanks


----------



## kpa (Oct 20, 2012)

Almost the same as the old command:

`$ pkg version -vIL=`


----------



## pphalen (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks. So, to be clear: portsnap is orthogonal to pkgng and safe to continue to use (with the additional change you've noted)?


----------



## kpa (Oct 20, 2012)

Portsnap is only for updating the ports tree at /usr/ports, its use and the ports tree itself will stay the same whether you use PKGNG or not.


----------

